# Official Bulls @ Warriors. Friday January 30, 2004. 9:30pm cst. FSChi,FSBay, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Predictions?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

GS 96
Chicago 88

Dampier 16 Points, 22 Rebounds

:dead:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Looking for an upset...








96









90


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

G.S 95
Bulls 88

JC 28


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'll go ahead and call a 20/20 game for Dampier -- 21 points, 22 rebounds.

Warriors 91
Bulls 85


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I wont be around to chat with you guys about this game. The smart thing to do would be to wait for AL and Weasel but I just dont have the time for that as I am skiing. Here is how I see the game.

I think this might be the most winnable game for the Bulls on this trip. Unfortunately, I dont think they really will win. They will have to hope that GS has a letdown after beating Minnesota last night. Both teams are off the night before. Chicago is traveling in from Denver and GS is already there. GS is playing 430 ball and are 14-7 at home. They are 8-8 against the east. This bulls team might be pumped for 2 reasons. The possible return of Tyson Chandler would give the team a lift, if only temporarily and the fact that this is probably the most winnable game on the schedule til Feb 12. But I just dont see it. GS is going to own the backboards in this one, with or without Chandler. And they have an emerging Superstar in Jason Richardson. GS knows they have to make hay here if they have any chance at the playoffs. Itll be a high scoring affair

GS 106

Chicago 98

GS will be led by Jason Richardson with 28. He should be able to abuse both Crawford and Hinrich with his size, strength and athletic ability. For the Bulls, Ill go with a hunch, erob with 20


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

warriors 107
bulls 85


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Wariiors 107
Bulls 98


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Warriors 105
Bulls 92

JRich with 32
Dampier has 16 boards


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

GS wins. 

104-88


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Since I'm out of the Rib hunt, I'll go with my heart. This'll be the last Bull victory I predict in a while:

The Bull -- 156
The Warrior -- 23


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls 90
GS 85


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls 89
GS 94


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Bulls 90
> GS 85


what happened to you mate?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> what happened to you mate?


I fell behind and picked Denver to win to try to catch up...it backfired. Now pretty much all I can do is pick a Bulls upset and keep my fingers crossed. Think I am outta the ribs!


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Hmm...


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

bulls lose


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Warriors 105

Bulls 92

Dampier with 27 points and 22 rebounds


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Gold - 104
Dirt - 87

Dampier gets 20+ boards in a laugher


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

from the Warriors website:

Family and Friends Weekends brought to you by Wienerschnitzel offer you the chance to buy four (4) tickets at a special Wienerschnitzel price and for every purchased ticket you will receive a coupon for a Wienerschnitzel hot dog, soda and a bag of chips. 

the DOG will be right at home! 

*BULLS 98
warriors 95* 


oh why not. c'mon say it outloud:

WIENERSCHNITZEL!!!!!!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> Hmm...


Pick Someone !


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

hey rlucas, I'm going to this game. I was thinking about making a sign in big bold letters that says, "PIETRUS! RLUCAS LOVES YOU AND DEMANDS A 10% COMMISSION FOR HELPING MAKE YOU A LOTTERY PICK"

should I do it?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> hey rlucas, I'm going to this game. I was thinking about making a sign in big bold letters that says, "PIETRUS! RLUCAS LOVES YOU AND DEMANDS A 10% COMMISSION FOR HELPING MAKE YOU A LOTTERY PICK"
> 
> should I do it?


VFLOG, that would be great. Why not? I would like to think that I helped him get from the low first round to the lottery! If you do it, make sure you got TV so the folks on Realgm can bash me appropriately. Please do it. It would be funny. The sad thing is he probably wont play much if at all.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> VFLOG, that would be great. Why not? I would like to think that I helped him get from the low first round to the lottery! If you do it, make sure you got TV so the folks on Realgm can bash me appropriately. Please do it. It would be funny. The sad thing is he probably wont play much if at all.


well I think I might have outgrown such stunts, and I also probably won't be able to shell out enough cash for seats good enough to get it noticed on TV. But I'm thinking about it, it would certainly be pretty funny.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> well I think I might have outgrown such stunts, and I also probably won't be able to shell out enough cash for seats good enough to get it noticed on TV. But I'm thinking about it, it would certainly be pretty funny.


You've got to do it. Im sure the Bullies wont sell well there in the bay area (my favorite area in the US I might add). You might get close enough to get on TV. It would be beyond funny. I would love to come here on Saturday and see everyone talking about that.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

if I do make the sign, I'll probably have to cut out the part about the 10% commission. That'd be an enormous poster.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> if I do make the sign, I'll probably have to cut out the part about the 10% commission. That'd be an enormous poster.


I see that my 5 star that I gave you got you over to 5 stars average. If you do it, it would be real funny. I can see Songcycle barfing already


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Warriors 98

Bulls 89

Speedy Claxton will outrebound Eddy Curry.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Warriors 101
Bulls 95


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I must be wearing crap-colored glasses because I'm going with the Bulls.

Bulls - 103
GSW - 99


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

102
91

Fizer scores 30 in 27 mins.... again!


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Gotta go against him sometime.

Bulls 105.
Warriors 94.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Warriors 107.
Bulls 92.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 100

Warriors 98

next month it's gonna be all bulls losses for me.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bulls pull off an upset, shockingly so.

Bulls- 97
GS- 89

Curry gets a double-double.... that's right!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bulls 99
Warriors 98


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Lets just make it simple. If the Warriors win tonight, I win the ribs. Weasel and AL will be mathematically eliminated.

Tonight, I hope the warriors deliver the knockout punch on the ribs


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

warriors 83
bulls 78

we give effort & lose an ugly game
jamal 18 pts


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Lets just make it simple. If the Warriors win tonight, I win the ribs. Weasel and AL will be mathematically eliminated.
> 
> Tonight, I hope the warriors deliver the knockout punch on the ribs


Otherwise, it gets a whole lot more interesting. .


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it gets a whole lot more interesting. .


no matter what happens, its been nice competing against you and Weasel. Good competition. Now go Ws


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

gs 108-
bulls-94


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> no matter what happens, its been nice competing against you and Weasel. Good competition. Now go Ws


Yes, it is a good competition.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Toronto lost to Detroit. Close game. But last 23 games Toronto is 8-15.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Warriors 98
Bulls 91


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree
Davis
Curry
Hinrich
Crawford

Golden State

Dunleavy
C Robinson
Dampier
Richardson
Claxton


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

is chandler playing tonight?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

GS wins tip

OOB to GS. 

Dampier dunks on alley oop 2-0

Curry fouled by Dampier. 
misses first ft. 
misses both. 

Bulls are 1-7 with Curry in starting lineup

Claxton scores 4-0

Curry loses ball. Richardson steal

Dunleavy misses a three, bulls ball

Curry misses shot. Richardson rebounds

Dampier misses crawford rebounds.

Crawford hits a three

Richardson misses Crawford rebounds

Dupree misses Robinson rebounds

Claxton misses rebound hinrich 

Curry misses rebounds his own miss and was fouled by Robinson

Curry scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Richardson fouled. Crawford foul. 
ft good 
ft good

Dupree misses Dampier rebounds

Richardson finger roll for two. 8-5 GS. T/o Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> is chandler playing tonight?


I think it might be tomorrow


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Richardson turns around, the defense completely splits, straight to the hoop.
:no:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> Richardson turns around, the defense completely splits, straight to the hoop.
> :no:


That is why Skiles called a t/o


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford hits another three. 8-8 tie

Robinson hits a jumper 10-8

AD misses a shot Dupree rebounds. 

Curry misses, robinson rebounds foul on AD


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Richardson fouled by Crawford. 
11-8
Robinson in Crawford out
12-8

Curry offensive foul 

Claxton loses ball

Curry loses ball

Robinson misses hinrich rebounds

Dupree 15 ft shot good 12-10

Claxton fouled by Hinrich

Richardson misses, bulls rebound

Dupree misses, robinson rebounds for GS

Richardson misses and Jason rebounds, oob to GS. 

Robinson misses, Dampier rebounds and dunks. 14-10

Curry misses Richardson rebounds.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Dampier dominating Curry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foyle in and Dampier out

Curry out JYD in

Richardson misses hinrich rebounds

E rob 15 ft shot 

Erob steals and throws ball to himself and dunks!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sweet dunk E-Rob


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson Scores ran over JYD 16-14 GS

Dupree throws ball away. 2:31 t/o 16-14 GS


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has 2 of our 9 rebounds. 

Bulls 40% GS, 38%.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Sweet dunk E-Rob


yup. pass to himself. throw up in air high flying dunk.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

There are four irrefutable truths ..

1. Antonio Davis is worth about 1/50th of what he is paid.

2. The Bulls have no chance to win with Crawford on the bench.

3. Scottie Pippen is washed up.

4. Curry will be a big part of the Bulls future.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Pippen into the ballgame to do absolutely nothing except miss shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cheany in

Robinson misses bulls rebound

E rob misses cheany rebounds

Richardson for a layup 18-14

Pippen misses cheaney rebounds

Robinson for 3 21-14

AD misses rebound foyle

Robinson misses OOB to GS. 

GS for two

Erob for two 23-16

Fizer in

Hinrich called for a foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Pippen into the ballgame to do absolutely nothing except miss shots.


pippen shouldn't shoot. he's been out of the game so long. he should just run the floor.

Brunson checks in Hinrich out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Claxton hits first ft

Brunson in for Hinrich

Claxton misses second, fizer rebounds

Robinson misses rebound pippen time over for quarter

24-18 GS

Don't know the stats, the yahoo stats stopped at 21-14.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I have two words to describe Scottie Pippen .... WASHED UP. I told everyone at the beginning of the season that the Bulls shouldn't sign that bum and everyone argued about how important he was for the kids. How he'd bring a defensive presence and provide intangibles that would improve the Bulls overall. Since then, all I've seen is an old man who can't keep up on D, can't buy a shot for anywhere on the court, and a team with a worst record than last season (but with a much better head coach). Signing Pippen was a mistake.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I cant sleep. Go Warriors


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I still have no CLUE y E-Rob ain't starting for this team. Dupree at this stage in his career just isn't skilled enough to be a starter in this league. He can't shoot, pass or dribble. Better suited for being an energy guy off the bench that's gonna hustle his *** off - which is all he can do NOW. He's been a big part of the AWFUL first qtrs bulls have had on this road trip so far.

Anyway, that dunk by E-Rob was the only enjoyable thing abt that first qtr.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD loses ball

Cheaney misses and richardson tips but is called for the foul. His second. 

Fizer misses JYD rebounds and scores and is fouled. 
misses ft foyle rebound 24-18

Cardinal misses rebound by E rob

Fizer misses foyle rebounds

Cheaney loses ball oob

Robinson misse, JYD rebounds Brunson hits! 24-20


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> I still have no CLUE y E-Rob ain't starting for this team. Dupree at this stage in his career just isn't skilled enough to be a starter in this league. He can't shoot, pass or dribble. Better suited for being an energy guy off the bench that's gonna hustle his *** off - which is all he can do NOW. He's been a big part of the AWFUL first qtrs bulls have had on this road trip so far.


Agreed.

And why is Dupree hoisting threes?


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I like ERob and I agree, against certain teams (such as Denver and GS), he should start over Dupree. But in a half court set, Dupree is a better defender.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> I still have no CLUE y E-Rob ain't starting for this team. Dupree at this stage in his career just isn't skilled enough to be a starter in this league. He can't shoot, pass or dribble. Better suited for being an energy guy off the bench that's gonna hustle his *** off - which is all he can do NOW. He's been a big part of the AWFUL first qtrs bulls have had on this road trip so far.
> 
> Anyway, that dunk by E-Rob was the only enjoyable thing abt that first qtr.


It just sets a bad precedence. Sure erob is our best 3. But the guy is so lazy that it sends the wrong message. But i agree, him playing gives the bulls the best chance to win


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls r the Kings of missing layups in this league. Brunson just missed a point-blank ONE.

btw, Fizer is a dumbass. Skiles, pls take him out and put AD back in. I don't care how tired or hurt he is.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Please put Crawford back in! He's played with 2 fouls before and he hardly ever fouls out.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn! Bulls can't buy a free throw.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foyle throws ball away

Fizer loses ball to Cardinal. 

Dampier is fouled by Fizer. 
25-20
26-20

3second defense on Dampier. Brunson misses tech

Fizer misses brunson loses ball. 

Dunleavy loses ball over and back on Cardinal


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Brunson has 2 points in 2 minutes and is 1-2 from the field. His per 48 min. stat must be sky-high.  

j/k


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Bulls r the Kings of missing layups in this league. Brunson just missed a point-blank ONE.
> 
> btw, Fizer is a dumbass. Skiles, pls take him out and put AD back in. I don't care how tired or hurt he is.


I never thought I'd ever say these words ...

but the Bulls miss "Corie Blount"


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Bulls r the Kings of missing layups in this league. Brunson just missed a point-blank ONE.


He also just blew the technical free throw.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 31% GS 39%

JYD misses Cardinal rebounds

Dunleavy for three. 29-20

Fizer misses Cardinal rebounds

JYD foul


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Brunson is such a waste of time its beyong comprehension


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What's with these rims?? How many in-n'-out shots have the Bulls had...

AD, JC and Kirk back in....thank GOD.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> It just sets a bad precedence. Sure erob is our best 3. But the guy is so lazy that it sends the wrong message. But i agree, him playing gives the bulls the best chance to win


i know - but it's a fine line. i've been thinking this for a few games now. seems like dupree is in a little over his head, and no matter what skiles' deal is with e-rob., i still think he's the better option. 

ok kirk and hinrich checking back in...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Brunson is such a waste of time its beyong comprehension


I think NCBulls is one of the most intelligent posters on this entire site, and I love reading his posts. But I have no idea why he believes Brunson is only a slight notch below Hinrich in terms of talent and productivity.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> i know - but it's a fine line. i've been thinking this for a few games now. seems like dupree is in a little over his head, and no matter what skiles' deal is with e-rob., i still think he's the better option.
> ...


its good to see Kirk and his twin Hinrich checking back in. Wait, I want the Warriors to win this one, Kirk, take the night off buddy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> He also just blew the technical free throw.


Bulls are just 9-21. sloppy bball

Crawford heating up 3-3


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I think NCBulls is one of the most intelligent posters on this entire site, and I love reading his posts. But I have no idea why he believes Brunson is only a slight notch below Hinrich in terms of talent and productivity.


NC is a great guy. I like him. But he is prone to reaches, as all of us are. But this one is a major reach


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD and Hinrich and Jamal back in game

Cardinal is fouled. 
30-20
31-20
he was the 44th pick of the 2000 draft

AD misses. Robinson gets ball. AD loses ball OOB

Cardinal hits! 33-20

Robinson is blocked by Cardinal. OOB to Bulls. Curry back in game

Jamal hits. 33-22

Cheaney misses and Dampier Rebounds. and scores 35-22


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd ever say these words ...
> ...


As much as I hated Corie last year, i love him just as much this year. He can rebound, play D and that jumper has been MONEY all year long.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford misses Cheaney gets ball

Dunleavy wide open three 38-22

Game feed stopped


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Tough to watch..
:no:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> AD and Hinrich and Jamal back in game
> 
> Cardinal is fouled.
> ...


Ws pulling away? maybe my boy Pietrus will play tonight? VFlog is at the game with a sign that Says "Dear Pietrus, Rlucas loves you and he is still waiting for his 10% commission for getting you into the lottery". so if you see anyone with that sign, its Vicious Flogging


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I freaking love The Custodian. I swear he's about twice as athletic as anyone gives him credit for being. I bet Skiles would love to coach that guy.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

16 point game....and the Warriors r hardly playing good basketball.

We just flat out stink. Curry does so more then anybody. He looks so anxious everytime he gets the ball in the post.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> its good to see Kirk and his twin Hinrich checking back in. Wait, I want the Warriors to win this one, Kirk, take the night off buddy.


omg...a little too much red wine at dinner!!!!!

meant kirk and jamal of course.

can i tell you that watching this drunk is just a little less unpleasant. i highly recommend it!!!!


:yes:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

38-22

This is * pathetic, just imagine how Paxson is feeling!!

:upset: 

And JK

:laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

the warriors are not a bad team. And for the first time in 20 years as a Bulls fan, I root against them. For that, I blame Carsons Ribs. Go Warriors! Open the can of whoop ***


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The officiating in Bulls games from that Toronto game has been just atrocious.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Fizer will be showcased against the likes of Cardinal, Foyle, Pietrus. 
And thats not even a positive!

We suc*! As much as I wanted this season to start a couple months ago, I want it to end ASAP. I cant take it anymore.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Fizer will be showcased against the likes of Cardinal, Foyle, Pietrus.
> And thats not even a positive!
> 
> We suc*! As much as I wanted this season to start a couple months ago, I want it to end ASAP. I cant take it anymore.


Pietrus would work him


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> The officiating in Bulls games from that Toronto game has been just atrocious.


Thats one reason why we brought Pip, to get some love from the refs. :uhoh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well the feed started back. Don't know how far behind it is

Cheaney scores 40-22

Cheaney fouls Jamal

Dunleavy fouls Curry
40-23
misses dampier rebounds

Jamal steals ball. Curry fouled by Cheaney
40-24
misses second GS rebounds

Foul on Curry. 

Dampier fouled by E rob. 
41-24
misses second

Hinrich hits. 41-26

Dampier misses JYD rebounds

AD offensive foul. Dunleavy took the charge


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's horrible decision making in the open court by Kirk Hinrich. He missed a wide open E-Rob for the lob and then gives up to 6'10 AD in traffic. Result: Offensive Foul.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

i wouldnt blame the officiating. The team has no balance. The team cant score and doesnt have that much talent. The team has given up. And the coach isnt that great. we just stink.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls are 4-18 this quarter. :sigh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich not concentrating. takes a crawford pass backcourt violation.

Jamal dives for the ball.. passes to Eddie on the breakaway pass to Fizer nice dunk.

3 airballs for GS in a row.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Once the Bobcats enter the league next season, can we leave all of our players unprotected or we must protect 8? Can we expose Paxson?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls at 29% GS at 48%

Cheaney air ball Hinrich rebounds

Hinrich over and back. :sigh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> bulls are 4-18 this quarter. :sigh:


I actually think we had a better chance to win games with last years crew who didnt defend then these guys who defend but cant shoot


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

any team that allows Corie Blount to be an impact player is ...... i can't think of a good word



anybody who says we don't need anymore young Big players is flat wrong. I'm not sure we have any of those right now.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Hinrich not concentrating. takes a crawford pass backcourt violation.


I guess Kirk was looking at your avatar spongy. Damn you!


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

If the Warriors weren't so bad, the Bulls would be losing by 50


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

richardson misses rebound Crawford and fizer dunks

Richardson air ball 

Jamal misses gS rebounds'

Richardson scores. 

Crawford misses Richardson rebounds. 

Foul on Hinrich. That is three.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> any team that allows Corie Blount to be an impact player is ...... i can't think of a good word
> 
> 
> ...


check your PM fleet. Are you the real Fleet or an imposter? There is a rumor that your not the real deal.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I actually think we had a better chance to win games with last years crew who didnt defend then these guys who defend but cant shoot


This current team can neither shoot or D up on this road trip. We give up so many easy baskets each game, it's just demoralizing. Current team is easily worse then last years' Bulls.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I just got home. What the hell is happening? 

Two line summary? Anyone?


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Who fouled Speedy? A ghost?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Everyone's missing. except Crawford.

I just want him and Erob to shoot now til Curry comes back in.

Brunson looked like fool when Claxton went right by him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Claxton hits ft 45-28
46-28

Foul on Richardson, his third

Jamal hits ft 46-29
misses

Bulls have just 6 assists the whole first half

Claxton scores and was fouled. Brunson foul 48-30
48-30

Brunson scores 

Claxton scores

Fizer scores

Dunleavy for three...

Crawford misses 

53-34 at halftime.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

See, that's why Fizer makes me so mad?

What the **** is he doing shooting with 7 seconds left in the half with the shotclock off? 

Dunleavy hits a 3 to end the half. Great job Marcus.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

19 point game at halftime. SAD. Just SAD  

We're back to being the biggest laughing stock in the league after a 1 year gap.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> This current team can't shoot or D up on this road trip. We give up so many easy baskets each game. It's just demoralizing.


Humiliating. But i am a Warriors fan tonight so I dont mind. But for the other 81 games, its pretty disgusting. I think Pax has taken this team in the wrong direction big time


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

GS was 9-15 that quarter


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

trueblue or Tom? Do you ship the ribs internationally or do I give you a US address to ship to? whats the process? Do i send my address to via PM? I think its safe to assume that the rib race is over

The Bulls are the worst team in the league. The good news is that I think okafor is a game changer on this level. That bad news is that apparently howard didnt impress tonight which means okafor is probably going 1.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Humiliating. But i am a Warriors fan tonight so I dont mind. But for the other 81 games, its pretty disgusting. I think Pax has taken this team in the wrong direction big time


Bandwagoner


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Humiliating. But i am a Warriors fan tonight so I dont mind. But for the other 81 games, its pretty disgusting. I think Pax has taken this team in the wrong direction big time


:rock:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have 18 rebounds. GS has 26. 

29%. God awful!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

My magic number for the ribs was 1. A GS win tonight and I get a good dose of Chicago food which I dont get enough of


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Remember guys, "Everything that has a beginning has an end."

That's from that third Matrix movie, you know, the one nobody saw.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> trueblue or Tom? Do you ship the ribs internationally or do I give you a US address to ship to? whats the process? Do i send my address to via PM? I think its safe to assume that the rib race is over
> 
> The Bulls are the worst team in the league. The good news is that I think okafor is a game changer on this level. That bad news is that apparently howard didnt impress tonight which means okafor is probably going 1.


US only. Send me your stats through pm. I will send the info Sunday after the Portland game. 

Name address. city and state and that is all I need.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Remember guys, "Everything that has a beginning has an end."
> 
> That's from that third Matrix movie, you know, the one nobody saw.


that was like the scene where Neo runs in the subway only to come out the other end


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> US only. Send me your stats through pm. I will send the info Sunday after the Portland game.
> ...


done Ill do it when i wake up tomorrow!  With my luck the Bulls get good for 24 minutes and MJ and Rodman possess our guys and get the win. Damn them


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Yo rlucas, if you can't make it to the states to claim your chow, you can always send it to my place so my starving student arse can get some good eats.      

Enjoy the prize.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

i just saw the jrich swingmove. How in the world did Hinrich buy that fake. I mean he looked totally fooled. I thought there was some miscommunication but it was all on KH. beautiful move though by Jrich and nice finish with a fingeroll in.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> US only. Send me your stats through pm. I will send the info Sunday after the Portland game.
> ...


That's what I get for reading. I didn't even know you could ship the ribs somewhere. Sweet, I'm going to get in for next month. At least I made this realization at the end of a month so I have a real chance next month.

Remember folks, I am the bbb.net 2003 NCAA Challenge champion. (bragging commencing) I picked Cuse over Kansas in the final. Now that's vision.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Yo rlucas, if you can't make it to the states to claim your chow, you can always send it to my place so my starving student arse can get some good eats.
> 
> Enjoy the prize.


I promised them away already. But I promise that if i win next month, your in


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> that was like the scene where Neo runs in the subway only to come out the other end


Sums up this season pretty much.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

What a pathetic game and a pathetic team. Do they even practice together? Probably not. 

Pippen and Tyson just receive treatment on their aches and pains at practice.

Fizer probably gets a few new tattoos while he polishes his gun.

Jeffries probably gets high.

Kirk, Curry, and Erob all meet in the bathroom for some work on their hair. Curry and Robinson get the latest new look in braids while Kirk empties a bottle of hair gel on his head and pastes his hair to his forehead.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what I get for reading. I didn't even know you could ship the ribs somewhere. Sweet, I'm going to get in for next month. At least I made this realization at the end of a month so I have a real chance next month.
> ...


So that is why you haven't played? lol. Ribs are shipped. Just ask rynobot and MJG


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> So that is why you haven't played? lol. Ribs are shipped. Just ask rynobot and MJG


If you can send a dunce cap online, I'll put it on now.

"Reading is fundimental."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

GS has 24 pts in the paint bulls 14.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Umm..was there any explanation on that free throw?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> check your PM fleet. Are you the real Fleet or an imposter? There is a rumor that your not the real deal.


i am real. I'm flattered there are rumors. Its better than being ignored. Theres no bad Pub amigo.

Now if i don't get to see Pietrus posterize somebody.....:upset:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

My mom shipped me a couple of those Lou Malnotti's pizzas last year. They were still incredible freeze dried.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> Pippen and Tyson just receive treatment on their aches and pains at practice.
> 
> ...


What does Jamal do?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We need to get some TO's, JC 3's and Curry down low.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Crawford has to take Dunleavy off the dribble.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> i am real. I'm flattered there are rumors. Its better than being ignored. Theres no bad Pub amigo.
> 
> Now if i don't get to see Pietrus posterize somebody.....:upset:


well now thats cleared up, i am happy to have you around. Its good having someone of your quality around. Welcome aboard. I am still pulling for Clark but it looks like Kerry now. You and Ill have to chat about that some. I respect your opinion


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Claxton hits a technical. Fizer was called for it

Crawford misses, claxton gets ball

Richardson dunks 56-34

Dupree hits and was fouled. 56-36 robinson called for foul
56-37

Richardson throws ball away

Crawford misses and was fouled by Dunleavy
56-38
56-39 Crawford has 12 pts now

Ball stolen, dupree walks....


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Like that!


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Why again did we trade of AD again?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW.....Dupree just made a jumpshot. Bet its his first one since that Toronto game.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Somebody stick Dunleavy please.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG Dunleavy torching us. even with a hand to his face. 
Why did I start him over Tayshaun in my fantasy...

Ooh wait a drive to basket and he's hurt.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I like that Eddy has some face up as well back to the basket game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hey the offense has emerged from the swamp it was sinking into, but the defense is still rotting with Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> What does Jamal do?



He throws alley oops to Eddy.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Dunleavy is hurt. There is a God!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Why again did we trade of AD again?


That sounded Shakespearian.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Somebody stick Dunleavy please.


Don't think we'll have to worry abt him anymore.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> well now thats cleared up, i am happy to have you around. Its good having someone of your quality around. Welcome aboard. I am still pulling for Clark but it looks like Kerry now. You and Ill have to chat about that some. I respect your opinion


yeah i caught your New Hampshire thread on the Off Basketball board. Clark looks like he has no idea how to get his message across. Looks like the amatuer he is, and thats not playing well. Kerry it should be. Talk radio and the Fox Channel are already assailing his weapons program voting


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

That was almost the best dunk we've had all year.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Dunleavy is hurt. There is a God!


NO! Get up Mike


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> He throws alley oops to Eddy.


I thought Eddy gets the latest new look in braids, so how can this be?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford scores 56-41

Dampier layup 58-41

Hinrich misses, crawford passes to dupree from two 58-43

Dunleavy for three. 61-43

Curry scores 61-45

Dunleavy hits again 64-45

Curry scores again 64-47

Dunleavy misses., Dampier rebounds

Dunleavy misses again and turns ankle and called for offensive foul. Dunleavy out and Cheaney in. 

Crawford misses AD rebounds.

Dupree loses ball on a dunk attempt, Cheaney rebounds'

Hinrich foul T/o called. 64-47 GS.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> NO! Get up Mike


Stop it with this Warriors crap.

I like Mike every night but tonight.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> yeah i caught your New Hampshire thread on the Off Basketball board. Clark looks like he has no idea how to get his message across. Looks like the amatuer he is, and thats not playing well. Kerry it should be. Talk radio and the Fox Channel are already assailing his weapons program voting


Im not a huge Kerry fan, ill vote for him but not overly excited. But I will say this, Teresa Heinz Kerry might go down as the greatest first lady in history if he does win. She is really impressive and might just be the difference


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Eddy gives you just enough to keep hope alive. He's a turnaround jumper and a mean attitude away


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another poor decision by Kirk. Jamal's wide open on his right, Dupree is wide open on the left. Easy decision right? Not for him. He gives it to Ronald "can't shoot" Dupree, who drives, and blows a dunk.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Another poor decision by Kirk. Jamal's wide open on his right, Dupree is wide open on the left. Easy decision right? Not for him i guess. He gives it Ronald "can't shoot" Dupree, who drives, and misses a point blank dunk.


:laugh: I love the nickname.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop it with this Warriors crap.
> ...


DMD, its about ribs. Nothing personal. Its like the matrix. The architect says in the right door are ribs, and in the left door is kirk failling down 70 stories. 81 games of the year, I save Kirk, tonight i go for the ribs


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Hinrich needs to get his had out of his butt. Man he sucks tonight.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Another poor decision by Kirk. Jamal's wide open on his right, Dupree is wide open on the left. Easy decision right? Not for him. He gives it to Ronald "can't shoot" Dupree, who drives, and blows a dunk.


If Dupree ended up with a dunk attempt that he himself blew, then Hinrich made the right decision.

Think about it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Another poor decision by Kirk. Jamal's wide open on his right, Dupree is wide open on the left. Easy decision right? Not for him i guess. He gives it Ronald "can't shoot" Dupree, who drives, and misses a point blank dunk.


lol the Bulls blew a 5 on 3 advantage. Bulls miss, they throw to Jrich and Hinrich fouls him.

Hinrich has 5 fouls. KH complains, Joey Crawford yells at KH. wow. no respect for Kirk. I hope he gets his due soon.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Politicos, I don't think Kerry is such a great public speaker in a speech context, but if he got the nomination, he'll shread Bush in a debate. I believe he was once the caption of the debate team at Yale, and some of his debates in Senatorial elections were legendary.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 35%

Richardson misses ft
65-47

Hinrich dribbles ball off of leg

Robinson is fouled by Hinrich that makes 5 for kirk
Misses first ft
66-47

Hinrich stays in game with five fouls

Crawford misses rebound foul on GS. Dampier


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> DMD, its about ribs. Nothing personal. Its like the matrix. The architect says in the right door are ribs, and in the left door is kirk failling down 70 stories. 81 games of the year, I save Kirk, tonight i go for the ribs


OK, but I get to give you crap!

That fifth foul on Kirk was ridiculous.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Politicos, I don't think Kerry is such a great public speaker in a speech context, but if he got the nomination, he'll shread Bush in a debate. I believe he was once the caption of the debate team at Yale, and some of his debates in Senatorial elections were legendary.


zogby poll has kerry up 49-46 +-3% as of today


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Why does Hinrich get to play with 5 fouls? But Crawford gets yanked for an entire quarter with 2? I'm sorry I don't understand that logic.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Dupree just AIR BALLED a WIDE OPEN jumpshot. WTF is this guy doing on the court??

That game he had against the Raptors was the worst thing that could've happend to this team.

Bulls r down 23 now.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> bulls 35%
> 
> Richardson misses ft
> ...


Foul Kirk out!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> If Dupree ended up with a dunk attempt that he himself blew, then Hinrich made the right decision.
> ...


thank you.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree misses and dampier rebounds

Richardson misses Dampier gets ball and scores 68-47

Curry misses rebound, foul on claxton

Curry blocked! 

Cheaney hits a jumper 70-47


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

live radio feed stopped again.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Jefferies in for Crawford. Hinrich fouls out. Brilliant move.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk 6th foul. he's out. the refs have it in for Kirk. It's a conspiracy


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Foul Kirk out!


And for your second with...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

1/2 game up on Orlando people.

next win is Feb 12th against Boston. Its ugly people. Chandler wont help this mess


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jeffries hits a three


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i cant believe i thought we were making the playoffs. i deserve to die after that. i started arguements in school with knicks fans that they suck and the bulls would end up with a better record. I need to get out of ny lol


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> And for your second with...


really? he fouled out? Oh My God. All kidding aside, thats ridiculous. Well I have nothing to worry about anymore


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Why isn't Crawford playing? Better question, why is Brunson playing? He get's beat off the dribble like an ugly step child.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Why isn't Crawford playing? Better question, why is Brunson playing? He get's beat off the dribble like an ugly step child.


Yeah, but it's all about upside.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Put Pietrus IN Now Muss!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Another poor decision by Kirk. Jamal's wide open on his right, Dupree is wide open on the left. Easy decision right? Not for him. He gives it to Ronald "can't shoot" Dupree, who drives, and blows a dunk.


I'm still wondering why, if Dupree ended up with a dunk attempt, this is a bad decision by Kirk.

Also, Dupree is shooting 3-8 this game, which is 38%. Jamal is 4-13, which is 31%. Easy decision, right?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

curry has 6 rebounds for the game so far


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it's all about upside.


Right about now, I'd like to take my foot and stick it upside Skile's dumb ash.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Why isn't Crawford playing? Better question, why is Brunson playing? He get's beat off the dribble like an ugly step child.


brunson looks distracted. he can't do two things at once. he turns his head to check his back and bam his guy blows past him

I'm out. I can't take this anymore.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Right about now, I'd like to take my foot and stick it upside Skile's dumb ash.



Mike, how dare you insult our franchise head coach? Skiles is the answer. He can do no wrong

PS I agree with you but when I say Skiles isnt the answer I get hammered, so just warning you. This guy is a joke of a head coach. But to his credit, he is coaching a joke of a squad put together by a joke of a GM. But Skiles is no better then BC, in fact he is probably worse, and that isnt saying much


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Here's Pietrus. Check out the tight D, guys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Glad I had nothing to do with this game. 
:laugh:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Here's Pietrus. Check out the tight D, guys.



Just hit a 3.

He's no Chris Jefferies though.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I got your Uncle Cliffy!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pietrus in game now. Live feed back on. 

Jeffries misses ft. 
76-54

Robinson misses, bulls rebounds fizer

Jeffries throws ball oob

Pietrus hits. 79-54


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Here's Pietrus. Check out the tight D, guys.


They dont need this guy. Pax should call St Jean and get this guy. He is stuck behind some serious talent. When he has had a chance to play, which isnt all that often, he has played pretty well. His 3 ball has been really good


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Pietrus is going to bend the course of time and actually manage to foul out before Kirk.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Pietrus is going to bend the course of time and actually manage to foul out before Kirk.


Now that would be real Matrix-like


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

This is it for me. I am through supporting the Bulls. Any team that doesn't have enough sense to play their leading scorer and assist man (and leading scorer in the game) when they're down by 25 to a team like the Warriors. Obviously doesn't want to win.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> This is it for me. I am through supporting the Bulls. Any team that doesn't have enough sense to play their leading scorer and assist man (and leading scorer in the game) when they're down by 25 to a team like the Warriors. Obviously doesn't want to win.


2 words Emeka Okafor


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fizer hits two fts 79-56

Cheaney dunks ball. They lost Jeffries

Claxton knocks ball away from Fizer OOB to bulls

Fizer is blocked by Foyle

Brunson steals ball

Jeffries for three, misses JYD rebounds Robinson misses Fizer rebounds and scores 81-58

Pietrus misses. Robinson rebounds Claxton steals and misses shot at buzzer

81-58

GS misses just 6 shots that quarter! They have missed only 12 shots the last two quarters! Unblieveable!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 2 words Emeka Okafor


You're so into him, rlucas. I agree he and deng are the guys for us. But there's no guarantee we'll get either.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Pietrus 2 fouls in 2 minutes. He plays D like a linebacker, he needs to tone down the enthusiasm to get consistent minutes in the NBA


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I agree he's a man-child and the gem of the upcoming draft, but the last thing the Bulls need is another big man. Between Curry, Chandler, and the highly overpaid AD ... the Bulls are doomed.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> You're so into him, rlucas. I agree he and deng are the guys for us. But there's no guarantee we'll get either.


I see David Robinson when I see this kid. He isnt a sleeper. But I see more then the average person does in him. most people see project. I see franchise player within 2 years. One thing is for sure, he brings it every night. He to go along with Hinrich would play 82 games.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you get a chance somwhere, I'd like to get your reasons on the Skiles take. Up until now, i was liking his plays out of timouts, and his players like him. Although at first the Bulls were better on defense, and now thats getting tossed along with everything else. Maybe AD and JYD are not as good as they were at first.

I think he might coach a veteran team alot different. Its hard to see the rationale sometimes i agree. But do you think this is indicative of his ability? And Yes, BC gets a bum rap. 
Anyways, was there a thread on this?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> I agree he's a man-child and the gem of the upcoming draft, but the last thing the Bulls need is another big man. Between Curry, Chandler, and the highly overpaid AD ... the Bulls are doomed.


draft Okafor, deal Chandler or Curry for a 3 and pray to sweet Jesus that AD is gone by the trade deadline this year


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls at 32% 3-7 in threes 11-19 at ft line

GS 55% 47% for threes 

Cardinal misses foyle rebounds

Pietrus misses JYD rebounds

Claxton fouls. 

Fizer misses Cheaney rebounds

Foyle misses JYD rebounds

Brunson hits. 81-60

Cardinal is fouled by JYD


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

People are still watching the bulls (they don't deserve to have their name capitalized)? I had better things to do, and by the score, starting my spring cleaning early was a lot more fun.

Actually this is the best time to watch---you can see who is competing, and who isn't.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> if you get a chance somwhere, I'd like to get your reasons on the Skiles take. Up until now, i was liking his plays out of timouts, and his players like him. Although at first the Bulls were better on defense, and now thats getting tossed along with everything else. Maybe AD and JYD are not as good as they were at first.
> 
> ...


I actually sat behind the Bulls bench in their game at MSG and he was impressive. But the most impressive guy was Adams actually. I dont like how he handles the players. Another thing that seperates the good coaches from the also rans is how a team starts the 3rd quarter. This is when you can see if there has been adjustments. The Bulls always get blitzed then. And I still dont like that he quit on a good team. but then again, Id hire Obrien in a second and he quit so i am a bit of a hypocrite there. but our half court offense sucks. but alot of this isnt his fault. Its mostly Paxs and the players faults. But skiles hasnt shine brightly over all the other crap on this team


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cardinal hits ft
hits second ft

Jeffries hits 83-62

Pietrus was fouled by JYD

Foyle hits (goal tending) 85-62


JYD hits 85-64

Cardinal throws ball away

Fizer loses ball to pietrus t/o GS 8:52


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> I wont be around to chat with you guys about this game. The smart thing to do would be to wait for AL and Weasel but I just dont have the time for that as I am skiing.


anyway......



where is jamal and his twin crawford fer chrissakes?

and i take back what i said about being drunk helping. it is not helping. not at all.






:dead:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

hasnt Pietrus fouled out yet?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> anyway......
> ...


I was out skiing all day. My bill for using the internet is going to be huge. But I couldnt sleep. I love ribs. and my Pietrus is playing so I was excited.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

we overated everyone on the team and thats why we are being let down. none of our starters would start on a good team. We have inconsistent guards, no small forward and no post game. It says alot when your backup center and guards are blount and brunson. We just suck. We fell for the hype and the surge the baby bulls had at the end of the season last year.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I actually sat behind the Bulls bench in their game at MSG and he was impressive. But the most impressive guy was Adams actually. I dont like how he handles the players. Another thing that seperates the good coaches from the also rans is how a team starts the 3rd quarter. This is when you can see if there has been adjustments. The Bulls always get blitzed then. And I still dont like that he quit on a good team. but then again, Id hire Obrien in a second and he quit so i am a bit of a hypocrite there. but our half court offense sucks. but alot of this isnt his fault. Its mostly Paxs and the players faults. But skiles hasnt shine brightly over all the other crap on this team


Go ask Celtics fans their thoughts about O'Brien...


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

BTW, you cant come in as coach after 20 games and expect to make radical modifications. Training camp and that kinda stuff is pretty important, so I have lot of respect for Skiles. Same as we say with Curry, I will give Scott a chance to work with the kids during the offseason, set the tone during the next training camp and preseason and lets roll!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I actually sat behind the Bulls bench in their game at MSG and he was impressive. But the most impressive guy was Adams actually. I dont like how he handles the players. Another thing that seperates the good coaches from the also rans is how a team starts the 3rd quarter. This is when you can see if there has been adjustments. The Bulls always get blitzed then. And I still dont like that he quit on a good team. but then again, Id hire Obrien in a second and he quit so i am a bit of a hypocrite there. but our half court offense sucks. but alot of this isnt his fault. Its mostly Paxs and the players faults. But skiles hasnt shine brightly over all the other crap on this team


he's got a lot to deal with. I wish i knew if he is outcoached or his players are out executed. This is a coach killing team for sure.
Like everthing else Bulls, we await a summer of failure. 
There's just no talent here at all that can play this week. I would love to get an idea of a Skiles practice, which would give a good clue


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Go ask Celtics fans their thoughts about O'Brien...


Whatever Celtic fans want to say is their business. He got that team within a whisper of a finals. They had a fluid offense. They got after people and played 94 feet. Sometimes they would give up lots of points, but it wasnt from a lack of D as much as it was from the pace they like to play. Obrien is a heck of a coach. Skiles? I doubt it. But he does deserve better players and a full training camp before we fire his ***. My gut tells me by this time next year he quits


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

85-64

JYD steal fizer scores 85-66

Cheaney misses and foyle tips it in 87-66

Fizer misses and cardinal rebounds

Cardinal misses E-rob loses ball oob. 

Cardinal hits 89-66

JYD misses but was fouled. Cardinal called for foul
89-67
Dupree back in game
89-68

Foyle dunks. 91-68

Brunson misses GS rebounds. 

Cardinal misses. Bulls rebound

Jeffries misses Foyle rebounds


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

one more step closer to Okafor


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

alright everyone. Its been fun. I have to go and get some sleep now. I have a long day tomorrow getting down to see Pavel Podkolzine get his 6 minutes of playing time. Take care all.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Infamous 210</b>!
> one more step closer to Okafor


Thats actually something I look forward too. Emeka wearing number 50 in the red and black is a major step towards respectability in this league. He isnt Lebron, but he is going to be a very special big guy. I cant think of a better one that has come out since Duncan


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Chili Dooog Tonight!


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Infamous 210</b>!
> one more step closer to Okafor


You're only competition for Okafor will come from the Orlando Magic.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

hes aggresive and smart and strong and athletic. But I like the aggresion the most for the soft Bulls. I'm fully on board the tank squad, or the stand pat and wait it out squad. Trades won't help us now, unless we totally clean house for winners


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats actually something I look forward too. Emeka wearing number 50 in the red and black is a major step towards respectability in this league. He isnt Lebron, but he is going to be a very special big guy. I cant think of a better one that has come out since Duncan


We need to figure out where we want to go and how we're going to get there and not centralize our efforts on it happening if we are able to draft a "savior".

Losing just gives us more ping pong balls which gives us a better chance of getting the pick needed to get the guy you guys want, it never does though give us the guarantee that we will get him.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Couldn't Emeka turn out to be Pervis Ellison?

In other words, there are no guarantees...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well that pretty much sucked.

:|


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

you're telling me. I was at that blooperfest they called a game. rlucas, I am sorry to report that I let you down with the sign. I called my girlfriend from work and told her to bring a poster and marker with her, and she forgot. I didn't have time to stop on the way. Too bad, I got good enough seats that a camera might have found me. Anyway, I'm going to take a minute to rehash some of the garbage that happened in this game as a cathartic vent, so bear with me. First of all, Pietrus really impressed me as an athlete while he was in. He has super-long arms and sticks to his guy like glue. He got lost on a pick or two but otherwise he looks like he could be a worldclass defender if he can tone down the fouls. He has a nice stroke on standstill 3s, but on the one play where he tried to get his shot off the dribble, it was pretty ugly. He had one nice slashing move that came up empty, but it was pretty explosive. Random thought...combine Pietrus and Crawford and you have an allstar and then some.

Hinrich is simply not allowed to play defense by the refs right now, and you can tell that he's fed up by his body language. At least 3 of his fouls were complete and utter BS. Claxton or whoever he was guarding just lowered his shoulder into Kirk and got the call even though Kirk was moving his feet. And then he got hit with a foul call on help defense that looked pretty dubious as well. Kirk didn't look too sharp anyway, though. He wasn't looking for offense and was just kind of....clumsy with the ball...just like every Bull tonight.

It was just pathetic all around. The Bulls, even with their veteran lineup, are simply clueless about help defense. If GS just cut to the basket a couple times, it was a guaranteed layup as the Bulls would lose track of someone within the first 14 seconds of the clock. I was sitting in a corner section close to the floor, so I had a good view of GS players flashing to the cup unguarded. And then there were the corner 3s for Dunleavy. Maybe after he hit about 37 in a row they would have started adjusting, but nope. Crawford was consistently out of position, allowing lanes for his man, though at least until the game got really ugly, the effort seemed OK mostly. He does need to add weight. Calbery Cheaney took him into the post and scored.

Bulls' offense? I could tell what shot they were trying to get within 5 seconds after crossing halfcourt. They ran plays for ERob to curl and take a jumper about 5 times in a row at some point, it seemed like, despite the fact that ERob missed them all. I've never seen so many missed layups from a pro or college team. On some level the Bulls also just looked cursed. Every fluke play ended up in the Warriors favor. Every loose ball bounced right to them, whether the Bulls were hustling or not. The need for a true go-to guy was sickeningly obvious tonight. Crawford took a couple real head-scratchers, but he can be a solid scorer alongside a real #1. 

Dupree has been scouted and accounted for. Leave him open if he's beyond 12 feet because he'll brick them all. Fizer never passed if he got the ball beyond halfcourt. Eddy established decent position on Dampier when he tried, which wasn't often, but his moves were forced and Damp or the help defense was sitting on his pet move to the right. He did have a couple nice face-up moves, though. Pippen is pretty much done. JYD has good intentions but poor results sometimes.

I was a little miffed that Skiles pulled Curry so early in the blowout...if you want Curry to get in shape, make him stay out there and run the floor. I wanted to see him get a few more feeds in the post since I only see the Bulls live once this year.

Anyone notice how GS ran the "isolate Claxton at the top of the key and let him school Brunson" play every chance they got? Funny stuff. Brunson is a poor man's Derek Fisher, and that's a big insult to Derek, who sucks to begin with. They also ran the "make crisp passes until someone is wide open" play with great success. 

sadly, GS sucked tonight too overall. They had so many bonehead turnovers and miscues, and they still beat the snot out of us. By the end of the 2nd quarter, I was just laughing at the mistakes and focusing on certain players. I figured the Bulls had about 50 points late in the game until I looked at the scoreboard and saw around 80.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

> Hinrich is simply not allowed to play defense by the refs right now, and you can tell that he's fed up by his body language. At least 3 of his fouls were complete and utter BS. Claxton or whoever he was guarding just lowered his shoulder into Kirk and got the call even though Kirk was moving his feet. And then he got hit with a foul call on help defense that looked pretty dubious as well. Kirk didn't look too sharp anyway, though. He wasn't looking for offense and was just kind of....clumsy with the ball...just like every Bull tonight.


Guess I'm just a glutton for punishment because we just rewatched the game on tape (yes, I'll go sign up on the Bulls aholics thread, too) :uhoh:  

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the ref that kept calling those so-called fouls on Kirk...was he the same one that gave KH the lecture a few weeks back when Kirk had the guts to question one of his calls? You know, the one that treated Kirk like a little kid. 

Anyway, KH did not look like himself last night for whatever reason. Wish the Bulls could get some respect on the court :sigh:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> Brunson is a poor man's Derek Fisher, and that's a big insult to Derek, who sucks to begin with.



:laugh: :laugh: :rotf:


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WestHighHawk</b>!
> 
> 
> Guess I'm just a glutton for punishment because we just rewatched the game on tape (yes, I'll go sign up on the Bulls aholics thread, too) :uhoh:
> ...


yup, it's that ref crawford (maybe he's related to jamal ). dore mentioned that kh tried to argue a call and the ref 'nearly bit his head off'


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Pardon my French, but **** Crawford. The ref, that is. Skiles should write a letter to the Ref League if he hasn't already.


----------

